# Taupe Gray Metallic (Official)



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Apparently I have a collectors item on my hands! I'm the only one who owns a cruze in this color!!!!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have Taupe Grey Metallic, but I just don't understand the point to these "Official" color threads.
Also, since this color was only available for 2 years, it is one of the more rare ones.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my taupe baby


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I have Taupe Grey Metallic, but I just don't understand the point to these "Official" color threads.
> Also, since this color was only available for 2 years, it is one of the more rare ones.



All the more reason you should want to show it off and let others know what they missed out on, haha! Just my opinion though.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my car


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

:th_salute: 




llullo1 said:


> View attachment 106305
> View attachment 106313
> View attachment 106321
> 
> Here's my car


----------

